# Low thyroid & low b12?



## Txarmywife (Nov 4, 2014)

In part of figuring out what's currently going on with me a variety of bloodworm was taken to rule out things as well make sure I'm a candidate for specific treatments after my scopes.

Well I had two low thyroid levels but was negative for the antibody so she doesn't think at this time its contributing to my symptoms.

I also was borderline low b12 deficient and mentioned it can be common in Crohns patients to not absorb properly. They'll recheck it and if still low will recommend the b12 shots because I'm overly fatigued all the time. 

Anyone had weird blood work findings than the typical IBD panels/sed rate etc


----------

